# 30'' Mud Lites



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Bought a left over 2011 Brute at the end of last year. Been running 27" Outlaw skinny wides, but they are about 5 years old and tired and won't hold air anymore. Wanting to replace them with 30" ITP Mud lites to save on weight and get back some ride quality. Torn between HL signature series 2" lift and RDC. Wanting to know opinions from those who have run these tires on twelve inch rims. Not ready to change clutch springs, and don't think I'll have to. Also any rubbing issues with just a 2" lift? Thoughts??????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC all the way. No second thoughts lol. Shouldnt have any rubbing issues. What rims ya running? 

What springs on your clutch?


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I just bought HL sig series I orderd it before I found out about rdc and it took them like 3 weeks to get it to me I called and called anthem told me it would be a week vuz it was on backorder 2 weeks after the first week it finally shipped never had problems with HL but have to say this time I was very disappointed with customer service


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Stock springs. Itp ss112 with the standard backspacing. I've read through every thread I can find on lifts. Everyone seems to like the RDC over the HL signature series and the stage one monkey.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You shouldnt have any rubbing w/ those rims. You MIGHT want to at least step up to an almond secondary though.


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Clutch springs will probably be the next mod. Been running the Laws cause I had them already. Figured I wouldn't have any issues moving to the 30's cause they are close weight wise. Trying to get my ducks in a row for Nats.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I hated my 30" mudlites on 12" rims. They were like riding on giant balloons and rolled really bad on corners. Just sticking this in here.


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the kind of input I'm looking for. Just bought these wheels to run the tires I already had. Really don't want to turn around and buy 14's, but if I don't I'm limiting my options.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You should probably wait and research a bit before u buy lol. They weren't a bad AT tire I found, they did mediocre in everything but a 14" rim should help the cornering. All I know is I didn't like the feeling of tires folding under the bike going around a turn.


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah man I hear ya. Though about just sticking with 27 or 28" outlaws, but if I'm gonna spend that kind of money I just as soon lift it and go a little bigger. Thought about terms for the smoother ride, but they are so heavy.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If your looking for a mud tire that's still smooth I would recommend the regular 29.5s I love them. Great traction but still a really smooth ride on the trail, they give me the GC I need and are lighter then tires of the same size. It depends on what terrain you ride though, you need to at least find out what you ride and what type of tire you want (Mud, AT, street, etc etc)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Waddaman said:


> If your looking for a mud tire that's still smooth I would recommend the regular 29.5s I love them. Great traction but still a really smooth ride on the trail, they give me the GC I need and are lighter then tires of the same size. It depends on what terrain you ride though, you need to at least find out what you ride and what type of tire you want (Mud, AT, street, etc etc)


agreed


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the plan was to keep the brute mild for the easy riding and beverage consumption, and get on the modded foreman 450 I still have for acting the donkey. However if I'm going to shell out for new tires it's going to be hard not to buy something nasty. Thought about 29.5's but figured if I went with laws that size it would have to be 2's. Which means new wheels and more green.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I am on my second set of 30x12x14 on my rhino. They are a beast in the creek (sand or rock bottom). If you are going to MUD ride you might find yourself a lil disappointed. Their not going to pull like a back or law. If your going to ride hard pack expect uneven wear on the tires, why IDK it has happen to both sets. Good luck just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Hows the ride with the bigger lugs? About the same as all mud lites?


----------

